# Calling all Cockapoo's with tails...



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

When your "poos" were puppies did they ever try and get ahold of their tails??? Piper has done this many times then goes around in circles once she has gotten her tail in her mouth. It's so funny, it's like she is not sure what that thing is in the back of her butt...  

I wish I was quick enough to get video of it!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Florida Cockapoo said:


> When your "poos" were puppies did they ever try and get ahold of their tails??? Piper has done this many times then goes around in circles once she has gotten her tail in her mouth. It's so funny, it's like she is not sure what that thing is in the back of her butt...
> 
> I wish I was quick enough to get video of it!


Lol! Yes, our Alfie does this a lot too, but not Dexter. Reminds me of our cats who used to do it a lot as kittens.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Willow did it all the time. Of course Jake does not have s tail  

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Haha, yes Seymour tail chases occasionally and when he has gone round Los of times he gets dizzy and stumbles over! It's the cutest thing isn't it?! X


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Yeah both mine did that, it is cute. Now Savannah is faster than Arlo when they are chasing he often grabs her tail!


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Speaking of the devil.... Got it on video a few minutes ago....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvqKqPbRK48


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Willow did it all the time. Of course Jake does not have s tail
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Was jakes tail,docked? 
All uk cockapoos should have their tails, as the docking procedure was kind of banned here a few years ago.
There are exceptions, and if your dog is a working game dog for example, then it is still an acceptable practice.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ralph kept doing it after his serious shave the other day - I think he must of been able to see it better wagging after all his face and body fur was shaved off!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly doesn't have a tail all she has is a little cotton ball looking thing. Way back when I had a Golden Retriever she used to chase her tail as a puppy I thought it was funny she stopped eventually. Maybe Piper thinks it's a toy


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Tinman said:


> Was jakes tail,docked?
> All uk cockapoos should have their tails, as the docking procedure was kind of banned here a few years ago.
> There are exceptions, and if your dog is a working game dog for example, then it is still an acceptable practice.


Molly, jake, lady and Bette all have docked tails...the North American poos...willow got to keep hers lucky babe


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> Molly, jake, lady and Bette all have docked tails...the North American poos...willow got to keep hers lucky babe
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lexi & Beemer got to keep theirs. Although I would have loved if they had taken the dew claws out early. Now the thing they do is hang onto each others tail when one is too far ahead during a good doodle dash chase.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Lexi & Beemer got to keep theirs. Although I would have loved if they had taken the dew claws out early. Now the thing they do is hang onto each others tail when one is too far ahead during a good doodle dash chase.


Awe... Cute. I wish lady had hers... She'd look been. Ore like Lexi and Beemer 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Lexi & Beemer got to keep theirs. Although I would have loved if they had taken the dew claws out early. Now the thing they do is hang onto each others tail when one is too far ahead during a good doodle dash chase.


I wish Molly had a tail for some reason?? When she is happy her whole body wags and the little cotton ball of a tail does too! I have always had dogs with tails so it's different having that little nub wagging but it's adorable! I call it her happy cotton wiggle


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> I wish Molly had a tail for some reason?? When she is happy her whole body wags and the little cotton ball of a tail does too! I have always had dogs with tails so it's different having that little nub wagging but it's adorable! I call it her happy cotton wiggle


I bet she's completely adorable from the back. I'm a lot on love with Lexi's butt. It's pretty round and full so I can only imagine what a good view you have of Molly's. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Florida Cockapoo said:


> Speaking of the devil.... Got it on video a few minutes ago....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvqKqPbRK48


Gosh, felt quite giddy watching that. Piper doesn't give in, round and round she goes! Love her little face at the end when she has a giddy wobble and sits down. 

Val


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh she looks dizzy! Wee pet!! Kim you must be delighted after all this time! She's adorable.

I love my girls tails.. They reveal so much and communicate through their tails. Nina's is really long and flops about... Cute!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes Millie chases her tail and end up with a mouthful of tail fur


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Love the video Kim, so sweet. 

Can't imagine my boys without their tails, Alfie's is a real curly-wurly, and Dexter's is more straight...they are always wagging them and if you pick them up you often get a 'whipping' from them!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Loved the video that was so cute made me dizzy I love when she stops and sits like she is taking a break so cute!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max did it a couple of times. Its lovely to have a dog with a tail at last. Max uses his to whip me in the face with, when he jumps between me and my husband....and it made a lovely fan in the hot summer! Love his flag of a tail!


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Oh she looks dizzy! Wee pet!! Kim you must be delighted after all this time! She's adorable.
> 
> I love my girls tails.. They reveal so much and communicate through their tails. Nina's is really long and flops about... Cute!


Well the dogs I had always had tails... So was inclined to get a dog that had a tail.


----------

